
Show HN: Use your Mac as a keyboard to type on your phone - toolbunch
https://keypad.toolbunch.com/
======
OtterGauze
I think it's soon to come, due to the rise of its use and the security counter
productivity around SMS 2FA. You could argue Google Authenticator for Android
but personally, even if a first party authenticator comes into Android and
iOS, I'm still gonna use Authy.

